# depth finder fish finder question.



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

As I've posted a few "probably to many times" I'm getting my first SOT this Saterday, I did tell yall you created a monster when I started reading this thread. I figure I will want a depth finder soon as I use one on my larger boat a good bit. I have never used anything to target fish, just to find average depth and chanels and such. I dont want to break the bank and used is ok with me, about $200 or a bit less hopefully. What do yall think? I'll be split between Upper James river, "no FF needed" small lakes, sound side of OBX, and who knows.

Sorry to be a problem Child but yall did it!!!


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

I put a Hummingbird (160?) on my 12'sot, along with a 12v flashlight battery. It works fine for me. I buy it again, no hesitation. And I think it was under $100.

Like you, I just want to know depth. It's fascinating to paddle around chasing the channel, finding some quirky hole, etc. It's the best add-on ever! 

I'd advise to mount the transducer so it reads either directly under the boat or slightly forward. When you're poking around in the kayak, it's cool to 'see' the bottom depth in those quirky holes (like under an overhanging tree or an eddy behind a rock, etc).


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I use a eagle cuda 168 you can get them cheap on ebay and they work great from a kayak. It has enough detail that you can watch your lure descend so that you can hit the perfect depth to pick off the fish you are marking on it.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Loki - What yak are you getting?

I picked up the Humminbird 561 (about $150) for my OK Prowler. Though it does not give you speed without an added accessory (which is stupid and I'm disappointed in that), It is pretty nice for the money. I personally prefer a larger display.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

Hiya 7.62 <----- "is that by 25,33,38r,39,51,54r or 63"  
I'm picking up a Redfish 14' Saterday Morning. I have only seen pictures
of it so far, a guy had it on our company for sale board. Its a 08 or an 09
and has paddle, vest, anker with trolly and a landing net. I can't wait to get it,
you guys here a gunna end up costing me some bucks but as you will find out 
sooner or later I'm a question askin machine . I see you live in Richmond, maybe 
we can hookup sometime and paddle, I promise you a real good laugh. I live right 
in the heart of Chester.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Loki - I'm a question-asker myself! I just got my first yak last fall, so I'm pretty much a newb. I can't wait to take it on salt, but for now I'm just putzing around the Swift Creek Reservoir. Let me know if you wanna go sometime.

Oh, 7.62 is short for 7.62NATO, the round my favorite rifle shoots.


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

7.62 said:


> Loki - I'm a question-asker myself! I just got my first yak last fall, so I'm pretty much a newb. I can't wait to take it on salt, but for now I'm just putzing around the Swift Creek Reservoir. Let me know if you wanna go sometime.
> 
> Oh, 7.62 is short for 7.62NATO, the round my favorite rifle shoots.
> 
> ...


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

dnunn...I'm jonesing for a Marlin in .308 Marlin Express!


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

7.62 that makes you a 7.62x51 and a very fine round.
The only lever gun I have is an old Winchester 30 30 that I bought back 
in the early 70s, the gun looks new exept there is no blueing left on the reciever
from me carring it around Powhatan game reserve for many years. I think my
favorite shooter right now is my Ruger PC4. I used to fish Swiftcreek Reservoir alot
"my parents live just a few miles farther down Genito"untill they made it near imposable 
to put a boat in the water anywhere around there. I fish the Upper James alot now, and 
plan on heading up to the Potomac to do a bit of Snakehead fishing as soon as it warms up 
a bit. I spend a good bit of time in Buxton NC aswell but with the closeings I figure I'm gunna 
learn to fish the sound now. Ive also got good access to the barge pit area at Dutch Gap.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

I hunted the Powhatan WMA for the first time this past season. Got a couple of tender deer and missed the one fleeting moment I had to get a good buck. He came in, I raised my muzzleloader and the scope lense was FOGGED (was hunting in the rain). I only had a clean shot for a couple of seconds but couldn't see him well enough due to the fogged lense, so I held my fire. After being in the rain for 8 hours, I was not happy!

Yes, they have made it very difficult to get into the reservoir. You can carry a yak over the guardrail at the Genito pulloff. It is not easy, but it can be done.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

I got the new Yak, OMG, OMG, OMG she is gorgeous. Looks brand spankin new!!!!! I found out today that Mango is the fastest and most stable color to  "ok that may be a bit over the top" but OMG I'm in love. The wife smiled and said I'm glad you like it honey, well I don't know about yall but to me that ment "Honey you need a nice truck to go with your new Kayak" so I went out this afternoon and brought home a 2500HD Silverado "pic in my profile", is it just me or dose she realy need to work on her communication skills? I'll be OK, it's not that cold anymore and there is a stocked refridgerator in the garage!


----------

